# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  3Com OfficeConnect 802.11g και πολλα αλλα απο Ολλανδια

## sdd

Καποιοι Ολλανδοι το εχουνε 109 Ε - χωρις ΦΠΑ - μαζι με μια PCMCIA, 129Ε



3CRWE554G72 



http://www.wifishop.nl/

Το εχει δοκιμασει κανενας? Λεει τιποτα?


Δεν ηξερα οτι το HomePlug δουλευει και στην Ευρωπη - αλλα 192Ε ειναι λιγο ακριβο


Τα Access Points εχουν ενδιαφερον - WAP54G για 92Ε, WRT54G για 102Ε

κατι περιεργα Αlcatel (SpeedTouch 170) που ειναι και Bridge/Repeater

to E-tech μπορει να εχει ενδιαφερον, η εταιρια αυτη βγαζει κατι φασον AP/Routers με παρα πολλα features


Το WET11 το εχουν 99Ε

Μπολικες κεραιες, σε ενδιαφερουσες τιμες


Βρηκα και αυτο που εψαχνα καιρο - USB client με Orinoco (Alcatel SpeedTouch 120 Wireless USB ) για 45Ε
Αν κανεις μπορει να τα φερει χωρις να μας πιασουν τον κ... στα μεταφορικα, εγω θελω ενα (τουλαχιστο)

----------


## Camelot

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Ήθελα να το πάρω και τελικά..... άλλαξα απόφαση.

Δεν σου φαίνετει λίγο περίεργη η τιμή του ? AP + PCMCIA κάρτα μαζί μόνο 109 Eyro ? Τι έγινε ? Τσάμπα λειτουργεί το εργοστάσιο που τις βγάζει τις PCMCIA και μα τις χαρίζουν ?
Αυτό σκεφτόμουνα και τελικά άφησα το 3com και πήγα στο D-link 2000

Αν θέλεις εμπειρίες από το D-link αναφέρω :

- 18Mbit (10 μέτρα απόσταση με οπτική επαφή)
- 12Mbit (30 μέτρα απόσταση χωρίς οπτική. Από σπίτι σε σπίτι)
- 10Mbit (περίπου 80 μέτρα χωρίς οπτική επαφή αλλά σε ανοιχτό πεδίο)


Σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση δεν το έχω δει.... Περιμένω τον LAAAAAMOS grrrrrrr να φέρει κεραίες.

----------


## sdd

Eχω δει και αλλα τετοια bundles τελευταια στην Αμερικη, και κατω απο $100 - συνηθως ειναi me Intersil chipsets (πουληθηκε η εταιρια) η με αλλα 54G chipsets "πρωτης γενιας" που μπορει να εχουν και μικροπροβληματα συμβατοτητας με 802.11b

Το 2000 ελπιζω να σου βγει καλο, αλλα δεν ειδα και μεγαλο ενθουσιασμο στα διαφορα discussion groups (για home use παντα - σε link μαλλον θα βοηθησει η καλυτερη διαμορφωση, αλλα αν θες μεγαλα data rates, μαλλον πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις πιατα)

----------


## Camelot

Έχεις δίκιο. Εδώ πρέπει να ανφέρω ότι προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας παρουσιάστηκαν. Βέβαια δεν έχω ασχοληθεί και τόσο πολύ για να ξέρω ακριβώς τι παίζει. Αναφέρω όμως ότι ενώ μέχρι στιγμής έχω μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το D-link, δεν μπόρεσα να συνδέσω πάνω του μια κάρτα PCMCIA της Nokia.

Σε όλα τα άλλα σημεία πάντως, το 2000ap πάει πολύ καλά. Δηλαδή WEP, Filters σε MAC-Address και γενικότερα το firmware του είναι πολύ καλό.
Τώρα και τα 18Mbit που πιάνει ενώ θεωρητικά λέει 54.... Εντάξει ακόμα κι εγώ που είμαι άσχετος πίστευα να πιάσω κάπου στα 25. Οπότε το 18 δεν με στεναχώρησε καθόλου. Ας μην γελιόμαστε. Τα 18Mbit είναι μια πολύ σεβαστή ταχύτητα. Δεν ξεχνάω που μέχρι πριν από 2 χρόνια το Hub που είχα ήτανε 10Mbit.

Αναφέρω αυτά γιατί είπα καλά λόγια αρχικά για το D-link ενώ έχει και αυτό τις ασυμβατότητές του. Μην στιριχτεί κανείς το πρώτο μου Post και τρέξει να πάρει DWL2000. Έχει ακόα ψωμί η υπόθεση.
Αλήθεια διάβασε κανείς για τα 108Mbit ? κάτι ακούγεται τελευταία.... Τι παίζει με αυτά ? Ακόμα σε δοκιμαστικά στάδια είναι ?

----------


## papashark

1) Το μήνυμα σου έχω την εντύπωση ότι ψιλοείναι έκτός θέματος.

2) Η κάρτες της Νοκια έχουν προβλήματα συμβατότητας, δεν δουλεύουν με πολλά ΑΡ

3) 108 ? χαχαχαχαχα, δεν θα μετράμε την απόσταση σε μέτρα, αλλά σε πόντους !!!!!

----------


## ggeorgan

Πάνο (papashark)
Μην υποτιμάς τις δυνατότητες της τεχνολογίας. Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά τις εργασίες στο http://www.spectrumpolicy.org , θα δεις οτι αυτό που σήμερα ονομάζουμε θόρυβο θα είναι σύντομα το φάσμα ! Φυσικά δεν αφορά προϊόντα που κυκλοφορούν σήμερα.

ΥΓ Έχουν κάποιον Michael Calabrese εκεί. Συνειρμοί είτε με τον GodFather, the wireless edition, είτε με ... ευπρόσδεκτοι.

----------


## sdd

> Πάνο (papashark)
> Μην υποτιμάς τις δυνατότητες της τεχνολογίας. Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά τις εργασίες στο http://www.spectrumpolicy.org , θα δεις οτι αυτό που σήμερα ονομάζουμε θόρυβο θα είναι σύντομα το φάσμα ! Φυσικά δεν αφορά προϊόντα που κυκλοφορούν σήμερα.


Μα και στο DSSS, το φασμα σαν θορυβος εμφανιζεται, δεν βλεπεις πουθενα καμμια διαμορφωση - συν το οτι προστιθεται θορυβος στο σημα πριν γινει spread out !!!!

Πισω στο original post - βλεπω οτι τα μηχανηματα της μαρκας E-Tech ειναι πολυ δημοφιλη στην Ολλανδια γενικοτερα - καποια μοντελα εχουν προβλεψη για cable modem service, που χρησιμοποιειται πολυ στην Ολλανδια. Τα εχει δει κανενας πουθενα στην Ελλαδα?



PS (ασχετο) -- Καπου πηρε το ματι μου οτι το D-Link 900+ Rev.C μπορει να εχει mini-PCI αντι για PCMCIA. Ισχυει αυτο?

----------


## dkalam

Ναι όντως τα D-Link 900+ Rev C έχουν μέσα mini-PCI πλέον.

Δημήτρης - Ξάνθη.

----------


## sdd

> Ναι όντως τα D-Link 900+ Rev C έχουν μέσα mini-PCI πλέον.
> 
> Δημήτρης - Ξάνθη.


Eυχαριστω για την απαντηση - με το ιδιο παλιο Texas ACX 100 chipset?

Τελευταιο ασχετο - εχουμε καμμια αλλαγη στο πως δουλευει σαν mutipoint bridge με τα τελευταια firmware?

----------


## sdd

Nεεs τιμες απο τον Ολλανδο (χωρις ΦΠΑ):

Clients/bridges:

Senao SL2611CB3+D 100mW 89E (special deal, τουλαχιστο 130Ε αλλου)

Linksys WET54G 129E

Linksys WET11 99E


NICs

Senao SL3054PCIA --- PCI card, 54G 100mW, 116E



Για οσους ψαχνουν NIC με Orinoco Silver/Gold (-93dB Rx sens)

Alcatel Speech Touch 120 -dsl20120aa- (USB client) - 45E


Υπαρχουν sτην Ελλαδα USB extender cables, 
5μετρο (συνολο 10μ με το αρχικο καλωδιο) για 30Ε, 
εχει ερθει και 45μετρο UTP USB extender για 80E - 

οι πιο φτηνες και απλες λυσεις για ενα 802.11b καλης ποιοτητας client για Win PCs, το USB device συνδεεται με ενα μικρο pigtail στη κεραια και η μονη συνδεση με τον Η/Υ ειναι το USB extension, δεν χρειαζεται Power over Ethernet για να φτασει η τροφοδοσια στη "ταρατσα" η οπου ειναι η κεραια/client.


Ο ιδιος, σε αλλη σελιδα:

http://www.routershop.nl/nl/dept_15.html

----------

